# recommend me boots



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Can't put a price on comfy feet

Nike Kaiju are by far my favorite boots I've ever stepped into.... Basically threw away my Vans Cirro to go with the Kaiju


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Can't put a price on comfy feet
> 
> Nike Kaiju are by far my favorite boots I've ever stepped into.... Basically threw away my Vans Cirro to go with the Kaiju


How much did your Kaijus pack out if at all and how long did that take?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> *Can't put a price on comfy feet*
> 
> Nike Kaiju are by far my favorite boots I've ever stepped into.... Basically threw away my Vans Cirro to go with the Kaiju


Agreed. Put it this way. Burton Motos were more comfy on my feet than Nike Kaiju's. I want the kaiju's to fit because around the house they feel awesome, on the slopes when I go toe side the outer part of my feet start burning. Turns out I have wide feet and never really knew it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go try on some Uggs they're all the rage around Breck with the ladies.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Agreed. Put it this way. Burton Motos were more comfy on my feet than Nike Kaiju's. I want the kaiju's to fit because around the house they feel awesome, on the slopes when I go toe side the outer part of my feet start burning. Turns out I have wide feet and never really knew it.


I think im running into the same problem where my toes fall asleep after I wear them for a while around the house. So now im trying to decide do i let them pack out on the slopes or do i sell them and look for boots for wider feet.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

nomembername said:


> How much did your Kaijus pack out if at all and how long did that take?


Mine packed out about a full size and took about 15 days to do it.

They hurt to walk around in but were perfect to ride in, now they're both.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Agreed. Put it this way. Burton Motos were more comfy on my feet than Nike Kaiju's. I want the kaiju's to fit because around the house they feel awesome, on the slopes when I go toe side the outer part of my feet start burning. Turns out I have wide feet and never really knew it.


You must have some super wide feet! I have pretty wide feet myself and the only problem I really had was my second toe being slightly longer than my big toe.... And the end of the boot didn't reflect that.

Hope the Kaiju pack out enough for you because those moto's are pos... Those were the first boots I ever bought and the side of them blew out after about 10 days on them


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go try on some Uggs they're all the rage around Breck with the ladies.


I've actually seen dudes wearing that shit. Come on man, serious? Get this, I live in San Diego, it doesn't get that cold around here dude.

Milo, yeah I'm going to give them one more shot. I know the Motos are shit, but then that lets me know I should check out burton boots a bit more. Thinking restricted hails perhaps.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

nomembername said:


> I think im running into the same problem where my toes fall asleep after I wear them for a while around the house. So now im trying to decide do i let them pack out on the slopes or do i sell them and look for boots for wider feet.


My toes are fine. It's the side that hurts like a mofock.Maybe it's my tight bindings but I also have heel lift problems cuz I have skinny heels. Basically I'm fooked.

But this is my first season armed with knowledge so I'm waiting for local stores to get their stashes then I'm going to sit there and find me a good boot.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

I ride DC Rogans and so far they are the most comfy boots i have ridden in so far. It took me about a week to really break them in and they are pretty slick in design too.


----------

